# Trainers GB



## SamPZLP.7 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi all, I have been attempting to form a group build over on youtube recently. It is on trainers, so any aircraft that have the role of trainer and at any time period. The start date is December 17 and there really isn't an end time set yet. If you are interested in the GB either reply or go to my youtube channel at this url: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiRYn42XvrsYl65DH2itIug 
Thank you and regards-Sam.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the offer but I'm having trouble finishing my current projects!


----------



## at6 (Nov 29, 2015)

If I ever get this stinking French T-6G done I will absolutely want in on this one.


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2016)

Just noticed this thread. Will be keen to enter my various trainers as and when I do them.
BTW, do you want to host the build here too Sam?

Cheers,
Evan


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sure sorry just noticed the reply. I wouldn't mind doing it here as well. You have until April 17 to finish. Cheers.


----------

